# Fixing the iPhone 4′s Reception Problem



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 2, 2010)

3 Simple Steps to Fixing the iPhone 4′s Reception Problem
By JR Raphael
July 2, 2010

_Apple won?t admit its new iPhone gets shitty reception, but have no fear: eSarcasm?s found a quick and simple fix for your iPhone 4 antenna woes._

In the world of Steve Jobs, everything is beautiful, wonderful, and ? of course ? magical. So it?s probably no surprise that, despite the fact his entire customer base says the new iPhone is horribly flawed, Jobs insists it?s fine.

The problem all comes down to the iPhone 4′s antenna: Put simply, it?s placed where a lot of people put their fingers. And that means unless you hold the phone in some sort of weird Jedi-master voodoo grip, you can?t actually make calls with the damn thing.

(Jobs? response: ?There are no reception issues.? And the famous: ?Just avoid holding it in that way.?)

Well, since Apple?s not owning up to the problem, we decided to take matters into our own hands. After several days of intensive research and testing, we?re happy to report we?ve found a solution. 

Behold: The simple three-step fix to solving all your iPhone 4 reception problems. It?s guaranteed to work.

In the world of Steve Jobs, everything is beautiful, wonderful, and ? of course ? magical. So it?s probably no surprise that, despite the fact his entire customer base says the new iPhone is horribly flawed, Jobs insists it?s fine.

The problem all comes down to the iPhone 4′s antenna: Put simply, it?s placed where a lot of people put their fingers. And that means unless you hold the phone in some sort of weird Jedi-master voodoo grip, you can?t actually make calls with the damn thing.

(Jobs? response: "There are no reception issues". And the famous "Just avoid holding it in that way".)

Well, since Apple?s not owning up to the problem, we decided to take matters into our own hands. After several days of intensive research and testing, we?re happy to report we?ve found a solution. 

Behold: The simple three-step fix to solving all your iPhone 4 reception problems. It?s guaranteed to work.


----------



## Banned (Jul 2, 2010)

As much as this is supposed to be funny...it was actually helfpul to me.  I've been contemplating going the iPhone route...I'm a bit torn...but I think this convinced me to hold off for a little while anyway.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Daniel (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 7, 2010)

Apple releases another fix for the iPhone 4:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 20, 2010)

And yet another fix for the iPhone 4...


----------



## Daniel (Jul 21, 2010)

"It's not a bug, it's a feature:"


----------

